# Police captain killed in arrest raid



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

From al-masery al-youm

A police captain was killed in a raid to apprehend criminals in the village of Baliana, Sohag Governorate, nearly 450km south of Cairo, said a security source on Thursday.

Security services began a raid targeting fugitives, dangerous criminals, and drug and weapon dealers on Thursday morning, the source said.

The forces came under heavy fire while storming a targeted criminal nest, the same source added.

Captain Amr Abdel Shafy, 28, of the Central Security Forces, was shot in the chest and died, said the source, adding that a lower-ranking officer, Saber Hassan, 20 was also shot in the chest.

Security forces are working to apprehend the culprits, the source continued.

The country remains insecure nine months after 25 January revolution forced security forces off the streets, many analysts say. “The Friday of Anger” on 28 January witnessed the withdrawal of the security forces.

According to official reports, some Interior Ministry officials were involved the same day in opening prisons so that inmates could create chaos.


----------

